

About CSS corners - niyazpk
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2010/03/19/the-css-corner-about-css-corners.aspx

======
daleharvey
add css animations, gradients, multiple backgrounds, tranforms, text shadows,
box shadows

then ill be impressed about improving an edge case on a feature other people
implemented 5 years ago.

~~~
billybob
I agree, but still - hooray! IE has been slooooooowww to change for a long
time, while other browsers have innovated rapidly.

If IE does something better than everyone else, no biggie - they'll catch up
quickly. Meanwhile, IE is actually aware that they have to compete on
standards. That's a wonderful thing to see.

Of course, without Firefox, Chrome, Opera, and others kicking their butts,
Microsoft would never have done any of this. Competition helps the user. And
now maybe it will flow the other direction a little.

~~~
fnid2
You know, philosophically speaking, I'm not sure competition really _does_
help the end user. Is a constant search for something better good? Is life
_now_ bad? Do we really _need_ it to be improved? Perhaps the idea that it
_can_ be improved -- or even _should_ be -- is _itself_ a negativity creator.

Beyond those questions, some of the tactics and strategies used by competitive
companies don't lead to better lives. For example, if VHS had never been in
competition with BetaMax, our lives would be better because Betamax is better
than VHS. Perhaps if there was less competition, many of the startups that are
put out of business every day would survive longer and provide even _more_
better life. Sometimes competition destroys the _best_ alternative.

Little things like that make me wonder about our conviction that competition
is better.

Further still, imagine if all the energy spent competing was spent
_collaborating_! Imagine if we all focused on a better life, rather than two
separate teams focusing on two separate paths to that better life. Mozilla
team + Chrome team _could_ be a better scenario than Mozilla team vs. Chrome
team.

So, my point is, It's not really that clear cut that competition makes our
lives better. Another example, in many countries around the world with single
payer health care systems, the people live longer, have lower infant
mortality, and disease than in the U.S. where there is competition for health
care provision and insurance.

So I'd like to see some evidence for the claim that competition makes lives
better and products better. And, even if they do, does it matter that those
products have become better? Does the fact that our lives will be better 10
years from now mean we can't be happy today? Should we not focus on being
happy with what we have? If competition weren't the status quo, _maybe_ there
would be something existing right now to make our lives better than our lives
currently are, but we simply _don't know_ about it. It's _not_ here. It
doesn't exist. If it did exist, perhaps our lives would be better, but we only
_believe_ they are better because we can compare our lives with this thing
existing with our lives when it didn't exist.

Would our lives be better if we could colonize mars? Would we have been able
to colonize mars if we had worked _with_ the Russians during the cold war? How
much more progress would have been made if we had collaborated? Instead,
competition has led to nuclear proliferation -- is that a _good_ thing?

If there were only one browser, my life would be better. I wouldn't have to
develop for four... wait, _five_ browsers. I'd be able to spend more time
focusing on the features and requirements of the system, rather than IE
showing a div a little higher or than Firefox. Or Chrome throwing an error on
an Ajax call. Or adding IF statements to handle key presses.

Take it to the logical extreme. What if there were 20 browsers each with 5%
market share? Would life be _even_ better _still_?

~~~
mhb
Your argument focuses on whether incremental improvements produced by
competition make us happier and, with respect to those, you might be right.

But, in the larger view, competition is what made anyone invent Betamax at
all. Or flat panel TVs instead of CRTs or cell phones instead of telegraphs.

~~~
khafra
Competition is why we're walking, talking, and building tools, instead of
being one-celled creatures without a nucleus. The question of which state of
being is better is left as an exercise for the reader.

~~~
fnid2
It's also why we are creating a spaceship earth that is uninhabitable by
humans, but plenty fine for single-celled organisms. The future of humanity is
left as an exercise for the reader.

------
latch
IE's implementation seems to be the best. Unfortunately, the post kinda comes
off as being one big "our implementation is the best"

~~~
romland
Yeah, in the comparisons they did, IE definitely came out on top. But I didn't
really have a problem with the attitude of the post, "look at our shitty
implementation" is not really worth writing home about.

------
Shorel
IE needs to lose a lot more of marketshare.

Microsoft always produces great software when they are the runner ups.

------
thwarted
_First specified back in 2002, border-radius was already supported by Firefox
1.0 in 2004 as –moz-border-radius. Almost three years later, Safari 3.0
followed with –webkit-border-radius. In December 2009, the specification
became a Candidate Recommendation. A few weeks ago, Opera’s 10.50 release was
the first to add support the property without a vendor prefix._

This kind of wording continues to perpetuate that vendor prefixes are bad.
Opera should only have implemented the property without the vendor prefix
(although, technically, there's no such thing as a "property without the
vendor prefix" and "a property with the vendor prefix", they are really two
different properties with, by design, potentially different implementations)
if it conforms to the agreed upon standard (I don't know if it does, Opera is
good about that, so I assume it does). I don't expect anyone else to provide a
bare border-radius property that doesn't conform to the standard, if they
can't conform to the standard, they should be using vendor prefixes.

You know what we haven't seen enough of is vendor prefixed property names that
provide different implementations so that developers and designers can try out
different things in the same browser as a way to move towards a standard.
-moz-foobar-a and -moz-foobar-b could be two implementations of the same
property, that perhaps render differently based on an ambiguity in the
proposal and which one gets picked for the foobar property is based on actual
in-the-wild-use based on developer needs.

------
mtarnovan
Unfortunately, the time when 95% of the users will have a decent browser is
still years ahead of us. I wonder if by the time IE9 with rounded corners
support is widespread, they'll lag behind the other browsers on css
transforms...

